# Before You Post a New Topic, Please Use the Search Function



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Odds are good that your question may have already been answered. You can find out by using the search. It's found at the top right of the page in each forum, with an advanced search option available. You can also click on search on the toolbar at the top of any page. 

Note: Sometimes you may find the topic in the search, but the information may be old. Make sure you check the dates on posts. In that case, post a request for newer information in the old thread.


----------

